# Is cinnamon ok for rats?



## JessyGene

I have to give my rat, Koko, medicine twice a day for the rest of her life (because of her scarred lungs). Because she just recently got a tumor I am trying to find low fat/low sugar foods that I can mix her medicine in. Today I tried mixing it with sweet potato baby food and a tiny pinch of cinnamon which she loved (I have tried without the cinnamon and she wouldn't eat it). Is it ok to give her a bit of cinnamon everyday? Or once in a while? Or never?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Cinnamon is just fine.


----------



## Flashygrrl

Yeah, seems like just a pinch would maybe even helpful since cinnamon has some health benefits in humans and animals.


----------

